
Ask HN: How to see downvotes on HN? - A_No_Name_Mouse
I see people asking why they got downvoted, but I  can&#x27;t find how to show downvotes. The FAQ also does not mention this. What am I missing?
======
LinuxBender
People can see the points go up and down. They are not shown when or by whom.

~~~
A_No_Name_Mouse
Well I see comments like "Example: Why did this deserve 2 downvotes:". How
would they know that then?

~~~
LinuxBender
If they saw they had 4 points, then refreshed and saw they had 2 points, then
they are assuming that they received 2 down.

